
A Letter to Einstein from the Future - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/52/the-hive/a-letter-to-einstein-from-the-future
======
Beltiras
Fun read. Makes me wonder how one would write a similar letter to Socrates or
Plato...

"About the Philosopher King thing, we are in kind of a predicament at the
current moment in international politics...."

~~~
Koshkin
Their reaction: "With so much technological advance, so little change in human
nature..."

------
mjevans
I like the description of some modern tech in terms that Einstein might
understand... however the biggest change would probably be computers.

(I think I remember hearing that) We're getting small enough with integrated
circuits that quantum mechanic effects are important considerations, including
potentially forcing us to come up with new models of system function.

------
phyzome
That was cute. :-)

I wonder if "science run" would be recognizable lingo to Einstein. It feels
like newer terminology.

------
Implicated
That was a great read. If only he could be here to help.

------
knodi123
I bet he'd be confused by the modern practice of interrupting

 _FRAGMENT FROM LATER ON_

the article with a large-font different colored random sentence fragment from
later on in the article.

 _SO BIZARRRE_

I see this practice all the time, and it's always struck me as so bizarre.

~~~
DerekL
This is called a “pull quote”. It's widely used in print magazines. I don't
know when it started, but I've seen it since around 1980. The first known use
of the term is 1978.

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/pull%20quote](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/pull%20quote)

------
amelius
We should write him about the miserable state of science. And tell him how a
few CEOs and shareholders of large companies reap most of the financial
benefits of his work.

